

Game Theory and the joy of shutting down Google Reader - rogueleaderr
http://rogueleaderr.com/post/46782448771/the-game-theory-of-google-reader

======
anigbrowl
This is pretty bitter lemonade, but I have to agree with _If Craigslist would
just take a lesson from Google and shut down completely, it would be one of
the best days ever in tech._

~~~
rogueleaderr
Sometimes a spoonful of bitterness helps the lemonade go down. Or something
like that.

